# Where can I find a good pier gaff.



## scubasteven (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm looking forward to getting back into pier fishing, however I need some more gear. Where can I find a good gaff? Seems to me the best ones I have seen were made by individuals and not sold commercially.

Thanks,

Scuba


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Ronnie Moore.

how you get in contact with him, i have no idea...

but he makes a damn fine gaff!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Gulf Breeze bait and tackle has some good king gaffs.


----------

